# Newbie takes another step



## Hooked (19/9/17)

Today, I replaced my iJust S coil for the first time. For experienced vapers this is no big deal, but it is for a Newbie. I was quite nervous because I don't know any other vapers and the shop which showed me how to do it is just over an hour's drive away (I live in an outlying area). But... all went well and I'm vapin' up a storm again!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## SAVaper (19/9/17)

Hooked said:


> Today, I replaced my iJust S coil for the first time. For experienced vapers this is no big deal, but it is for a Newbie. I was quite nervous because I don't know any other vapers and the shop which showed me how to do it is just over an hour's drive away (I live in an outlying area). But... all went well and I'm vapin' up a storm again!



Awesome man. The best way to learn....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands (19/9/17)

Yebo! 

First step of many to come!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (19/9/17)

Hooked said:


> Today, I replaced my iJust S coil for the first time. For experienced vapers this is no big deal, but it is for a Newbie. I was quite nervous because I don't know any other vapers and the shop which showed me how to do it is just over an hour's drive away (I live in an outlying area). But... all went well and I'm vapin' up a storm again!


Just about everyone here has had the exact same experience. That moment of truth when you fire for the first time and you start wondering if you primed it properly, am I going to get a dry hit or a mouthful of hot ejuice? And then you inhale some glorious vape, and the world is as it should be. 

Happy vaping

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (19/9/17)

Hooked said:


> Today, I replaced my iJust S coil for the first time. For experienced vapers this is no big deal, but it is for a Newbie. I was quite nervous because I don't know any other vapers and the shop which showed me how to do it is just over an hour's drive away (I live in an outlying area). But... all went well and I'm vapin' up a storm again!


Cool!The best is yet to come,wait till you make your first Clapton!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mida Khan (20/9/17)

Awesome! 

Can remember the accomplishment I felt when I got my first wick right, couldn't stop telling and showing off lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## antonherbst (20/9/17)

Today it seems like such an easy task to do anything vape related at home and in my own. None of the knowledge i have today was own info, this amazing community of awesome people has helped a lot and thanks to them i can now share my own knowledge and help newbies on their way vape bliss. Glad to hear the first change was a success. Like previously said wait until you start to rebuild and you get a dry hit. A commercial dry hit is not as bad as a RTA dry hit. But its all part of the vaping journey. @Hooked From where are you? Maybe if its in my range of travels i could pop past you one day and help and give free advice on some stuff?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (20/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> Today it seems like such an easy task to do anything vape related at home and in my own. None of the knowledge i have today was own info, this amazing community of awesome people has helped a lot and thanks to them i can now share my own knowledge and help newbies on their way vape bliss. Glad to hear the first change was a success. Like previously said wait until you start to rebuild and you get a dry hit. A commercial dry hit is not as bad as a RTA dry hit. But its all part of the vaping journey. @Hooked From where are you? Maybe if its in my range of travels i could pop past you one day and help and give free advice on some stuff?


Hi Anton, you're quite right about the awesome peeps on this site. A dry hit is if the juice isn't vapourising, right? What would cause that? I'm in Yzerfontein, Cape Town West Coast


----------



## antonherbst (20/9/17)

Hooked said:


> Hi Anton, you're quite right about the awesome peeps on this site. A dry hit is if the juice isn't vapourising, right? What would cause that? I'm in Yzerfontein, Cape Town West Coast


A dry hit is when the coil is not saturated with juice by the cotton and you burn the cotton. Plain - means the juice is not getting to the coil to vaporize. Cotton is done incorrectly or "to slow" for the vaporizing from your coil. Hope this helps. Oh and the WC is abit out of my range as i mainly work in gauteng.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (20/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> A dry hit is when the coil is not saturated with juice by the cotton and you burn the cotton. Plain - means the juice is not getting to the coil to vaporize. Cotton is done incorrectly or "to slow" for the vaporizing from your coil. Hope this helps. Oh and the WC is abit out of my range as i mainly work in gauteng.


Thanks for the clear explanation. Yes, I guess WC is a bit out of your range lol


----------

